# Why do they even keep the tortoise



## Pure Tortoise Power (Mar 6, 2019)

This image explains it all... They shouldn't be allowed to keep any torts, maybe even any other animals

This was posted on twitter (I think) and was seen as "funny", why do these people even exist...


----------



## Pure Tortoise Power (Mar 6, 2019)

Pure Tortoise Power said:


> This image explains it all... They shouldn't be allowed to keep any torts, maybe even any other animals
> 
> This was posted on twitter (I think) and was seen as "funny", why do these people even exist...


I was so mad that I forgot to post the image


----------



## Tom (Mar 6, 2019)

They obviously love the tortoise. I doubt the tortoise is bothered by the attention and certainly isn't being harmed in any way.

I'm not going to dress up my tortoises, but I don't care if someone else wants to enjoy their animal in that way.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 6, 2019)

I think there's a lot worse things people do with their tortoises.


----------



## wellington (Mar 6, 2019)

I agree this is nothing. Not any different then the sweater costumes people put on them. The only real bad here is he looks like hes roaming the floor of the house which isn't good. 
Now I dont like and dont think it should be done too any animal is the dying and/or painting of them. They are suppose to he the color they are born with. Not dyed or painted.


----------



## smarch (Mar 6, 2019)

wellington said:


> I agree this is nothing. Not any different then the sweater costumes people put on them. The only real bad here is he looks like hes roaming the floor of the house which isn't good.
> Now I dont like and dont think it should be done too any animal is the dying and/or painting of them. They are suppose to he the color they are born with. Not dyed or painted.



It was always my assumption that people who kept larger tortoises here in the north had to live with giving them up theirs own room of the house in the winter and allowing them to roam the house (supervised) when they can’t put them outside because of the snow and frigid temperatures (I ended up deciding for myself New England was no place to try to keep a Sulcata even though I badly want one). I also seeing this just figured it acts kinda as a diaper. I know indoors isn’t ideal but there’s got to be large tortoise keepers in the colder areas that have their ways of making it work.


----------



## wellington (Mar 6, 2019)

smarch said:


> It was always my assumption that people who kept larger tortoises here in the north had to live with giving them up theirs own room of the house in the winter and allowing them to roam the house (supervised) when they can’t put them outside because of the snow and frigid temperatures (I ended up deciding for myself New England was no place to try to keep a Sulcata even though I badly want one). I also seeing this just figured it acts kinda as a diaper. I know indoors isn’t ideal but there’s got to be large tortoise keepers in the colder areas that have their ways of making it work.


If you make the whole room an enclosure with proper substrate basking temps hide etc then it is okay cuz the room is the enclosure and only the enclosure. Most people in the north with large tortoises should really plan on a large insulated heated shed for the winter months.


----------



## smarch (Mar 6, 2019)

wellington said:


> If you make the whole room an enclosure with proper substrate basking temps hide etc then it is okay cuz the room is the enclosure and only the enclosure. Most people in the north with large tortoises should really plan on a large insulated heated shed for the winter months.



I just figured if I had a Sulcata in a room of a house that it’s still kind of a small space and I’d let him out to stretch their legs now and then while I was around to supervise... though I guess I don’t own a large tortoise and don’t take into account trying to get them to go back in there when you can’t really just pick them up and plop them in like my Russian tortoise. (I used to walk around following my Russian for a half hour a few days a week to let him stretch his legs when I mistakenly had been informed he could live in a 20g tank, but had to figure out where to put a larger enclosure before giving him an upgrade, but I guess that’s my poor husbandry and I wouldn’t really recommend that with a smaller tortoise). I know a shed makes more sense, I also wonder how many people got into having their little hatchling not knowing what they were getting into and not having the money or space to make such a shed. 

Basically, I agree a tortoise shouldn’t roam around like a cat/dog, but looking outside where we’re barely clearing double digits today in New England I can’t help but think these ways.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Mar 6, 2019)

Please don’t forget how many children drown every summer with proper care and supervision in AZ ! And these people care more for their children .


----------



## wellington (Mar 6, 2019)

smarch said:


> I just figured if I had a Sulcata in a room of a house that it’s still kind of a small space and I’d let him out to stretch their legs now and then while I was around to supervise... though I guess I don’t own a large tortoise and don’t take into account trying to get them to go back in there when you can’t really just pick them up and plop them in like my Russian tortoise. (I used to walk around following my Russian for a half hour a few days a week to let him stretch his legs when I mistakenly had been informed he could live in a 20g tank, but had to figure out where to put a larger enclosure before giving him an upgrade, but I guess that’s my poor husbandry and I wouldn’t really recommend that with a smaller tortoise). I know a shed makes more sense, I also wonder how many people got into having their little hatchling not knowing what they were getting into and not having the money or space to make such a shed.
> 
> Basically, I agree a tortoise shouldn’t roam around like a cat/dog, but looking outside where we’re barely clearing double digits today in New England I can’t help but think these ways.


I dont have a confirmed number, but there is a lot of people that has bought that cute tiny sulcata hatchling from a pet store that only cares about the money. They will tell them anything, all wrong info and everything, they can live in an aquarium, to sell that cute hatchling. A lot of those little ones either die or end up for sale on Craig's List or in a rescue. 
Fortunately for some of those tortoises, the owners finds this forum and we can help them do things right and keep that little tortoise that is no longer little. If they cant keep it, we have a lot of members that are always looking to rescue.


----------



## smarch (Mar 6, 2019)

wellington said:


> I dont have a confirmed number, but there is a lot of people that has bought that cute tiny sulcata hatchling from a pet store that only cares about the money. They will tell them anything, all wrong info and everything, they can live in an aquarium, to sell that cute hatchling. A lot of those little ones either die or end up for sale on Craig's List or in a rescue.
> Fortunately for some of those tortoises, the owners finds this forum and we can help them do things right and keep that little tortoise that is no longer little. If they cant keep it, we have a lot of members that are always looking to rescue.



I did enough research to know I wasn’t getting into something I couldn’t handle, but not so much on the perfect care. The Sulcata is kind of like the whole turtle in the tiny pool within the palm tree. I actually just saw a recent rescue post in one of the turtle groups I followed where the person loved their Sulcata so much, but unfortunately they had been so misguided in care that the poor tortoises shell was so deformed.


----------



## wellington (Mar 6, 2019)

smarch said:


> I did enough research to know I wasn’t getting into something I couldn’t handle, but not so much on the perfect care. The Sulcata is kind of like the whole turtle in the tiny pool within the palm tree. I actually just saw a recent rescue post in one of the turtle groups I followed where the person loved their Sulcata so much, but unfortunately they had been so misguided in care that the poor tortoises shell was so deformed.


I too did my research before I got my first leopard. The care was all wrong that I had found but the descriptions of the torts I was looking at were correct. 
Unfortunately hatchlings are bought on impulse a lot of the times.


----------



## Turk and millie (Mar 7, 2019)

wellington said:


> I dont have a confirmed number, but there is a lot of people that has bought that cute tiny sulcata hatchling from a pet store that only cares about the money. They will tell them anything, all wrong info and everything, they can live in an aquarium, to sell that cute hatchling. A lot of those little ones either die or end up for sale on Craig's List or in a rescue.
> Fortunately for some of those tortoises, the owners finds this forum and we can help them do things right and keep that little tortoise that is no longer little. If they cant keep it, we have a lot of members that are always looking to rescue.


I was one of those people! And my tort died! They gave me another one and I found this site. I ended up having to change everything cause all the info I was given was incorrect. I will never buy from a pet store again!


----------



## Billna the 2 (Mar 7, 2019)

I truly believe they treat this tortoise like a baby!

This is a cute photo


----------



## Billna the 2 (Mar 7, 2019)

......I really do see nothing wrong with this...they seem to love it even to keep it in there house...


----------



## Jessy (Mar 7, 2019)

I love tortoise like my baby


----------



## Xetryia (Mar 7, 2019)

Unless they glued that dog tag to the shell I don't see a prob with it. Actually, I take it back. No one should be allowed to wear them 2 dolla jeans!!

My Hermes will definitely rock a crochet shark fin or two one day. No diaper though, just give a bath first.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Mar 7, 2019)

I see nothing wrong with this tortoise. If they choose to dress it up, that’s fine. It is not hurting him. Mater of fact, the tortoise looks like it was given great care. It is not pyramided at all. That is a sign they did give it good care!


----------



## Billna the 2 (Mar 7, 2019)

Cheryl Hills said:


> I see nothing wrong with this tortoise. If they choose to dress it up, that’s fine. It is not hurting him. Mater of fact, the tortoise looks like it was given great care. It is not pyramided at all. That is a sign they did give it good care!


There we go I agree 100+


----------



## Ray--Opo (Mar 7, 2019)

That tort looks better in a pair of jeans than I do.


----------



## Pure Tortoise Power (Mar 7, 2019)

I was thinking this case similar to people having their dogs and cats wear shoes and thinking their movements after putting the shoes on as "cute", but in reality this is hindering their ability to walk and they would feel really uncomfortable.


----------



## Xetryia (Mar 7, 2019)

Pure Tortoise Power said:


> I was thinking this case similar to people having their dogs and cats wear shoes and thinking their movements after putting the shoes on as "cute", but in reality this is hindering their ability to walk and they would feel really uncomfortable.


Shouldn't humans be nude as well? Should suit and tie companies be sued for employee cruelty ? Could think of it as a part time uniform for round the clock lifetime care... Most tortoise clothing is a crochet belt that goes around the middle of the shell and sits on top only and not like those pants though. The pants are quite ugly.


----------



## Billna the 2 (Mar 7, 2019)

Pure Tortoise Power said:


> I was thinking this case similar to people having their dogs and cats wear shoes and thinking their movements after putting the shoes on as "cute", but in reality this is hindering their ability to walk and they would feel really uncomfortable.


I look at it like this they LOVE THERE ANIMALS IF they want to baby it up let them and plus is it outside? No it's a inside tort from the looks of it and it look really healthy.


----------



## Pure Tortoise Power (Mar 7, 2019)

Billna the 2 said:


> I look at it like this they LOVE THERE ANIMALS IF they want to baby it up let them and plus is it outside? No it's a inside tort from the looks of it and it look really healthy.


Well a tort this size is recommended to be kept outdoors, as floors inside is cold, cannot be dug, too small of an area for it and I doubt if it can hold humidity. I do agree with the tort looking healthy


----------



## Billna the 2 (Mar 7, 2019)

Pure Tortoise Power said:


> Well a tort this size is recommended to be kept outdoors, as floors inside is cold, cannot be dug, too small of an area for it and I doubt if it can hold humidity. I do agree with the tort looking healthy


Well what if they want to keep there baby inside??? 
They sure is taking good care of it.

If they want to treat it like their baby let them.


----------



## Pure Tortoise Power (Mar 7, 2019)

Xetryia said:


> Shouldn't humans be nude as well? Should suit and tie companies be sued for employee cruelty ? Could think of it as a part time uniform for round the clock lifetime care... Most tortoise clothing is a crochet belt that goes around the middle of the shell and sits on top only and not like those pants though. The pants are quite ugly.


Ever considered evolution? Humans have evolved to lose most of their body hair, that's why we need clothes to keep warm. If you can go out in the winter naked, then your agreement would be valid.

Anyway, if the pants for torts are all designed as you mentioned, then I guess it really isn't that big of a deal, perhaps I did overreact.


----------



## Pure Tortoise Power (Mar 7, 2019)

Billna the 2 said:


> Well what if they want to keep there baby inside???
> They sure is taking good care of it.
> 
> If they want to treat it like their baby let them.


Look I've already accepted that putting those pants on the tort is no big deal, but adult torts really shouldn't be kept inside. This is a sulcata we are talking about, they are reptiles, that means they are poikilotherms, unlike us mammals, they can only stay warm from the external temperature, since the floor in the house is cold, it really isn't optimal for the tort, unless...
1. The tort was brought inside only for the pants and the image and it was put back into the backyard after a short while
2. The tort is kept indoors, but can meet every requirement needed to keep the tort i.e. Substrate, temperature, humidity, enclosure size (which is difficult for sulcata because of its size)
3. The tort is kept temporarily indoors due to the very cold weather outside and the tort definitely can't survive outside under such condition, and they must have some way to warm up the tort.


----------



## Billna the 2 (Mar 7, 2019)

Pure Tortoise Power said:


> Look I've already accepted that putting those pants on the tort is no big deal, but adult torts really shouldn't be kept inside. This is a sulcata we are talking about, they are reptiles, that means they are poikilotherms, unlike us mammals, they can only stay warm from the external temperature, since the floor in the house is cold, it really isn't optimal for the tort, unless...
> 1. The tort was brought inside only for the pants and the image and it was put back into the backyard after a short while
> 2. The tort is kept indoors, but can meet every requirement needed to keep the tort i.e. Substrate, temperature, humidity, enclosure size (which is difficult for sulcata because of its size)
> 3. The tort is kept temporarily indoors due to the very cold weather outside and the tort definitely can't survive outside under such condition, and they must have some way to warm up the tort.


Glad we both have a understanding 

Thats all folks.


----------



## Pure Tortoise Power (Mar 7, 2019)

Billna the 2 said:


> Glad we both have a understanding
> 
> Thats all folks.


Hm so you just ignored everything I typed other than "I accepted the pants is no big deal" part. If you still don't agree with adult sulcata shouldn't be kept indoors, then I feel sorry for you


----------



## Billna the 2 (Mar 7, 2019)

Pure Tortoise Power said:


> Hm so you just ignored everything I typed other than "I accepted the pants is no big deal" part. If you still don't agree with adult sulcata shouldn't be kept indoors, then I feel sorry for you


I agree adult sulcata torts should be kept outdoors to be honiest it's healthier for them


----------



## Xetryia (Mar 7, 2019)

Lol seasonal clothing. PTP for president. I'm just messing with you.


----------



## cheers2lizzie (Mar 8, 2019)

Pure Tortoise Power said:


> I was thinking this case similar to people having their dogs and cats wear shoes and thinking their movements after putting the shoes on as "cute", but in reality this is hindering their ability to walk and they would feel really uncomfortable.



That probably happens, but generally cat/dog booties are supposed to protect their feet from the elements. Even though a dog/cat paw pad is thick and somewhat calloused, snow and very hot pavement/asphalt (like we get here in Miami) can burn them. This recently happened to my dog at a Humane Society walk-a-thon. He has been licking them constantly and I've had to apply pup-ointment. I saw several dogs with booties on and I wish I had done the same. My poor little dude. 

Tangent aside, that Tort is rocking that denim. I do wonder how that dog tag is staying on. Hopefully it was just placed there and being balanced.


----------



## TammyJ (Mar 8, 2019)

The photos and this entire conversation have given me a good belly laugh for the day - thank you!!!


----------



## Donny's MaMa (Mar 8, 2019)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Please don’t forget how many children drown every summer with proper care and supervision in AZ ! And these people care more for their children .


100% I have been in Arizona for 4 years now ( from Cali) & you don't hear about the drownings out there like you do here, people leaving their kids in hot cars, wrong way drivers etc etc ok i'm done lol


----------



## Pure Tortoise Power (Mar 8, 2019)

So I've asked around, and they said the tag is stuck on the tort with some kind of sticker that can be easily torn. If that's REALLY the case, then all that might not be that big of a deal. What do you guys think?


----------



## jaizei (Mar 8, 2019)

Pure Tortoise Power said:


> So I've asked around, and they said the tag is stuck on the tort with some kind of sticker that can be easily torn. If that's REALLY the case, then all that might not be that big of a deal. What do you guys think?



That kind of defeats the purpose. Epoxy is more permanent. Placing it in the center of the scute away from the active growth lines is usually safe.


----------



## smarch (Mar 8, 2019)

jaizei said:


> That kind of defeats the purpose. Epoxy is more permanent. Placing it in the center of the scute away from the active growth lines is usually safe.



Franklins used to be a dab of super glue in the middle. Eventually it popped off (kind of like glue on nails from Walmart do) with him doing russian tortoise things, and I just never put it back on.

Hmmm actually Franklin is going to a new vet soon for a beak trim because I can’t do it myself and need help, and I think I want to have it back on him if I have to leave him there for a little. Not that I couldn’t recognize him compared to other Russians but it’d make me feel better.


----------



## smarch (Mar 9, 2019)

I guess I take back what I said. I remembered I had this lying around. He’s grown a little since I made it for him! 
(This was the cats frost time meeting Franklin up close, he was scared of the “moving rock”)


----------



## LARRY5469 (Mar 9, 2019)

Pure Tortoise Power said:


> I was thinking this case similar to people having their dogs and cats wear shoes and thinking their movements after putting the shoes on as "cute", but in reality this is hindering their ability to walk and they would feel really uncomfortable.


Those things are indeed "cute" but I doubt the chicken in the video I saw that was wearing "socks" thought it was cute. When I figure out how to upload video I may try to post it here if that is acceptable.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## LARRY5469 (Mar 9, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


>


Not the one I had in mind.. the one I saw had the toes separated and were actually made just for the chicken.. but what you shared is cute.. lol


----------



## DesertGirl (Mar 9, 2019)

Halloween 2018. She greeted all the trick or treaters. Her hat is just sitting there. It’s not glued or stapled!


----------



## LARRY5469 (Mar 9, 2019)

DesertGirl said:


> Halloween 2018. She greeted all the trick or treaters. Her hat is just sitting there. It’s not glued or stapled!


Now that is just TOO CUTE for mere words!!! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## LARRY5469 (Mar 9, 2019)

DesertGirl said:


> Halloween 2018. She greeted all the trick or treaters. Her hat is just sitting there. It’s not glued or stapled!


Would it be OK with you for me to share this pic in our newsletter? Thanks.. it would be in www.featheredfriendsforever.org monthly newsletter of which my Goffins Cockatoo does the funnies.


----------



## DesertGirl (Mar 9, 2019)

LARRY5469 said:


> Would it be OK with you for me to share this pic in our newsletter? Thanks.. it would be in www.featheredfriendsforever.org monthly newsletter of which my Goffins Cockatoo does the funnies.


Sure, Larry. I tried to upload a video but 29 seconds was still too large.


----------



## LARRY5469 (Mar 9, 2019)

DesertGirl said:


> Sure, Larry. I tried to upload a video but 29 seconds was still too large.


Thank you for the permission.. video not needed.. my Goffins does the "humor page" for the newsletter and we are always on the lookout for crazy stuff.. lol


----------



## LARRY5469 (Mar 9, 2019)

LARRY5469 said:


> Thank you for the permission.. video not needed.. my Goffins does the "humor page" for the newsletter and we are always on the lookout for crazy stuff.. lol





DesertGirl said:


> Sure, Larry. I tried to upload a video but 29 seconds was still too large.


Here is a pic of our baby Sulcata.. we call him "Mr.T" we think he is about 9 or 10 years old.. we got him as an adult 2 years ago. The "pyramiding" was from his previous owner who didn't realize his dietary needs. As you can see from the food thrown up on his shell, he knows what he likes.. lol


----------



## Pure Tortoise Power (Mar 9, 2019)

LARRY5469 said:


> Here is a pic of our baby Sulcata.. we call him "Mr.T" we think he is about 9 or 10 years old.. we got him as an adult 2 years ago. The "pyramiding" was from his previous owner who didn't realize his dietary needs. As you can see from the food thrown up on his shell, he knows what he likes.. lol
> View attachment 266899


Wow that's so a good looking sulcata. It's even got attitude! But I doubt if it's still a baby or not


----------



## LARRY5469 (Mar 9, 2019)

Pure Tortoise Power said:


> Wow that's so a good looking sulcata. It's even got attitude! But I doubt if it's still a baby or not


Not a true baby maybe.. but he is our baby.. he thinks he is a dog, will come to me when I call him.. loves to be petted/skritched etc. That pan he has his foot on is about 22 inches across.. he weighs about 60 pounds.. but he is still a big ole baby.. lol


----------



## DesertGirl (Mar 9, 2019)

LARRY5469 said:


> Thank you for the permission.. video not needed.. my Goffins does the "humor page" for the newsletter and we are always on the lookout for crazy stuff.. lol


I will check out your site. I have a goofy Goffin and a mitred conure.


----------



## LARRY5469 (Mar 9, 2019)

DesertGirl said:


> I will check out your site. I have a goofy Goffin and a mitred conure.


Please do.. we are a large, privately operated Tropical Parrot Rescue/Sanctuary in Harlem Georgia. If you were to ever get this way please come visit.. we are open for tours on weekends.. Sat & Sun 11:00 to 4:00 both days. Guided golfcart tours are available. We have everything from Finches to Macaws including one slightly spoiled Hyacinth.. lol


----------



## Pure Tortoise Power (Mar 9, 2019)

LARRY5469 said:


> Please do.. we are a large, privately operated Tropical Parrot Rescue/Sanctuary in Harlem Georgia. If you were to ever get this way please come visit.. we are open for tours on weekends.. Sat & Sun 11:00 to 4:00 both days. Guided golfcart tours are available. We have everything from Finches to Macaws including one slightly spoiled Hyacinth.. lol


Is there one in Hong Kong (where I live)?


----------



## LARRY5469 (Mar 10, 2019)

Pure Tortoise Power said:


> Is there one in Hong Kong (where I live)?


Not that I am aware of... I do know there is one in Singapore.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 10, 2019)

LARRY5469 said:


> Please do.. we are a large, privately operated Tropical Parrot Rescue/Sanctuary in Harlem Georgia. If you were to ever get this way please come visit.. we are open for tours on weekends.. Sat & Sun 11:00 to 4:00 both days. Guided golfcart tours are available. We have everything from Finches to Macaws including one slightly spoiled Hyacinth.. lol


I might take you up on that sometime. I live in Gwinnett GA


----------



## LARRY5469 (Mar 10, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I might take you up on that sometime. I live in Gwinnett GA


We would be pleased to have you come visit. If you sign up for our newsletter it will inform you of upcoming special events too. www.featheredfriendsforever.org the newsletter is free and delivered digitally once a month so as not to clutter up your inbox. Here is that slightly spoiled Hyacinth I spoke of.


----------



## Quixx66 (Mar 10, 2019)

Pure Tortoise Power said:


> Look I've already accepted that putting those pants on the tort is no big deal, but adult torts really shouldn't be kept inside. This is a sulcata we are talking about, they are reptiles, that means they are poikilotherms, unlike us mammals, they can only stay warm from the external temperature, since the floor in the house is cold, it really isn't optimal for the tort, unless...
> 1. The tort was brought inside only for the pants and the image and it was put back into the backyard after a short while
> 2. The tort is kept indoors, but can meet every requirement needed to keep the tort i.e. Substrate, temperature, humidity, enclosure size (which is difficult for sulcata because of its size)
> 3. The tort is kept temporarily indoors due to the very cold weather outside and the tort definitely can't survive outside under such condition, and they must have some way to warm up the tort.


Some people have heated floors.


----------



## Pure Tortoise Power (Mar 10, 2019)

Quixx66 said:


> Some people have heated floors.


Me saying "temperature" in the second point includes that.


----------



## Tamihealey5163 (Mar 10, 2019)

DesertGirl said:


> Halloween 2018. She greeted all the trick or treaters. Her hat is just sitting there. It’s not glued or stapled!


So DORBS!!!! I dress my Dartanian up each year too, much to his humiliation, you know... for photos. And each year I get the same look from him...the "oh my gosh...lady what are you doing to me" look. I'm referring to the initial post with costume....that where we started with this right?


----------



## Jessy (Mar 10, 2019)

He looking good


----------



## pepsiandjac (Mar 15, 2019)

LARRY5469 said:


> Those things are indeed "cute" but I doubt the chicken in the video I saw that was wearing "socks" thought it was cute. When I figure out how to upload video I may try to post it here if that is acceptable.


At least he had warm feet lol.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 15, 2019)

LARRY5469 said:


> We would be pleased to have you come visit. If you sign up for our newsletter it will inform you of upcoming special events too. www.featheredfriendsforever.org the newsletter is free and delivered digitally once a month so as not to clutter up your inbox. Here is that slightly spoiled Hyacinth I spoke of.


Ar-r-r-r, matey!!!


----------



## FelicityExotics (Mar 31, 2019)

LARRY5469 said:


> Please do.. we are a large, privately operated Tropical Parrot Rescue/Sanctuary in Harlem Georgia. If you were to ever get this way please come visit.. we are open for tours on weekends.. Sat & Sun 11:00 to 4:00 both days. Guided golfcart tours are available. We have everything from Finches to Macaws including one slightly spoiled Hyacinth.. lol


Off topic but if I ever move to Georgia you can bet I'd be spending all my time there! It's literally my dream to work at (or even own, one day) a parrot rescue/sanctuary. It's good work that y'all do! 

P.S. Could I get that Hyacinth? It's literally my dream bird


----------



## Sue Ann (Apr 7, 2019)

LARRY5469 said:


> We would be pleased to have you come visit. If you sign up for our newsletter it will inform you of upcoming special events too. www.featheredfriendsforever.org the newsletter is free and delivered digitally once a month so as not to clutter up your inbox. Here is that slightly spoiled Hyacinth I spoke of.



Gorgeous Hyacinth.


----------



## HollyLovesBob (Apr 20, 2019)

smarch said:


> I guess I take back what I said. I remembered I had this lying around. He’s grown a little since I made it for him!
> (This was the cats frost time meeting Franklin up close, he was scared of the “moving rock”)
> 
> View attachment 266817



Omg that is too cute for words


----------

